
Ask HN: How do you organize your blog feed? - ever_curious
Hi there!<p>From time to time I stumble on some great blog or personal site and it inevitably gets lost after a short time somewhere in bookmarks. Also given the size of social media flood like Facebook&#x2F;Instagram&#x2F;YouTube feeds I tend to forget that somewhere on the net there was a really cool person whose content I really enjoy.<p>Does someone has a solution for that?
======
dngray
I use newsboat [https://newsboat.org](https://newsboat.org) as I like no
distractions.

In my "urls" I have things organized like so:

    
    
        # Blogs
    
        ## Software Development Blogs
        https://example1s.com/ "blogs/softdev"
        https://example2s.com/ "blogs/softdev"
        https://example3s.com/ "blogs/softdev"
    
        ## Security Blogs
        https://example1sec.com/ "blogs/security"
        https://example2sec.com/ "blogs/security"
        https://example3sec.com/ "blogs/security"
    
        ## Networking Blogs
        https://example1net.com/ "blogs/networking"
        https://example2net.com/ "blogs/networking"
        https://example3net.com/ "blogs/networking"
    
        ## Web
        https://example1.com/ "blogs/web"
        https://example2.com/ "blogs/web"
        https://example3.com/ "blogs/web"
    
        # Youtube
        ## Topic
        https://www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?channel_id=<example1> "yt/topic"
        https://www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?channel_id=<example2> "yt/topic"
        https://www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?channel_id=<example3> "yt/topic"
    

Using the tags feature it groups the feeds together
[https://i.imgur.com/KrzzaBP.png](https://i.imgur.com/KrzzaBP.png)

When I enter the group I see the blogs in there:
[https://i.imgur.com/jeXGpIf.png](https://i.imgur.com/jeXGpIf.png)

